# Saga Outerwear anyone?



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes.

It's a good budget option but it's underwhelming. The vents didn't even have mesh in them. If you're going to go 20k / 20k there are better options out there.


----------



## J.C. Thompson (Sep 21, 2016)

dave785 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's a good budget option but it's underwhelming. The vents didn't even have mesh in them. If you're going to go 20k / 20k there are better options out there.


Thanks for the info, I think I'm going to go with the Volcom L Goretex Jacket instead.


----------



## morfologus (Mar 22, 2016)

I got mine for 100$ and consider it to be a pretty good business. The two cons for me the lack of the google pocket and its material feels a little stiff at first. 
But no doubt, my quiksilver travis rice goretex jacket is way more comfortable.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

dave785 said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's a good budget option but it's underwhelming. The vents didn't even have mesh in them. If you're going to go 20k / 20k there are better options out there.


Mesh is not really plus. Most serious jackets do not have it. Only really useful when not layering properly and/or falling a lot.


----------

